# IGP tracking with puppy/young dog



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I would like to open up discussion on different styles of laying a foundation of IGP style tracking on a puppy/young dog. I have heard theories ranging from letting the puppy settle into the track and find their own pace all the way to never letting a puppy miss a footprint and heavy guidance with multiple leashes.

How do you encourage a good pace, not missing footprints and dragging the nose heel to toe. And why do you use these techniques?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think it's as simple as your question. Every dog needs something a little different. 

Overall, I train like Deb Zappia. Pop into every footstep to associate the collar with the food. Lars Lentz trains very similiarly with a few added things. Yes, I want the dog to understand the difference between the track and the environment but the behavior is what gets you points and IGP tracking IS obedience.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> I don't think it's as simple as your question. Every dog needs something a little different.
> 
> Overall, I train like Deb Zappia. Pop into every footstep to associate the collar with the food. Lars Lentz trains very similiarly with a few added things. Yes, I want the dog to understand the difference between the track and the environment but the behavior is what gets you points and IGP tracking IS obedience.


Thanks for responding. I am by no means trying to make IGP tracking sound simple ?. Thanks for giving me some names to look up. 

My motivation for wanting a discussion stems from missing footsteps on the track and different approaches used to encourage the nose into each footstep.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

CeraDean said:


> Thanks for responding. I am by no means trying to make IGP tracking sound simple ?. Thanks for giving me some names to look up.
> 
> My motivation for wanting a discussion stems from missing footsteps on the track and different approaches used to encourage the nose into each footstep.


ahhh - if you are in the NE, contact Deb to see if she's doing any tracking seminars this summer. And look on the IPO facebook pages for Lars. he posts a lot of videos on there and on his own page. He has a lot of seminars coming up this year in the states so if you can audit one, it's worth it. Both trainers control the puppy. It's easier for you to watch the videos and follow Lars than to try to explain it.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> ahhh - if you are in the NE, contact Deb to see if she's doing any tracking seminars this summer. And look on the IPO facebook pages for Lars. he posts a lot of videos on there and on his own page. He has a lot of seminars coming up this year in the states so if you can audit one, it's worth it. Both trainers control the puppy. It's easier for you to watch the videos and follow Lars than to try to explain it.


Awesome, Jax. I’ll look at those videos. Thanks. I’m not in NE but I’m training with a club I’m very happy with. I am just hoping to information gather.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

CeraDean said:


> Awesome, Jax. I’ll look at those videos. Thanks. I’m not in NE but I’m training with a club I’m very happy with. I am just hoping to information gather.


Lars has seminars all over. Look him up and find out his schedule is you can. You will learn a ton. 80% of his seminar is theory. It's a system from puppy foundation on up.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

I’ve been following Dave kroyers method. Idk if it’s any different. One downside is he tracks a lot on dirt. No dirt around here so I just do it on grass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Nscullin said:


> I’ve been following Dave kroyers method. Idk if it’s any different. One downside is he tracks a lot on dirt. No dirt around here so I just do it on grass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It’s great to know the different tracking methodologies we are using.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

btw - Dave's monthly subscription is only $10/mth


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

@Jax08 Thanks again. The Facebook videos that Lars Lentz posts are exactly what I was looking for. Good discussion fodder for club ?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

CeraDean said:


> @Jax08 Thanks again. The Facebook videos that Lars Lentz posts are exactly what I was looking for. Good discussion fodder for club ?


 Now find a seminar so you can understand why he's doing what he is.  I know of one in NC, one in WI and one in NY scheduled


----------

